# White and Blue Pigeon



## cromulo (May 28, 2009)

Hello there, I am new to the forum. I work at a vet clinic and animal control brought us a white pigeon with blue splashes on the back. It has a yellow band with no writing on it. I don't know if this is a wild pigeon or someones pet. It seems very tired so we have given fluids and feeding and now its sleeping. I don't know much about pigeon breeds but is there one that has blue on it? It doesn't have any fancy feathering or posture that the show ones seem to have. Does a yellow band mean anything to anyone? I will post pictures tomorrow. Thanks!


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

Pictures would definitely help! it colud be anything. GOOD Luck.

-Columba livia


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Yup can't really tell anything without pictures, I've had rollers, highflyers, a couple more breeds that fit that description


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

cromulo said:


> Hello there, I am new to the forum. I work at a vet clinic and animal control brought us a white pigeon with blue splashes on the back. It has a yellow band with no writing on it. I don't know if this is a wild pigeon or someones pet. It seems very tired so we have given fluids and feeding and now its sleeping. I don't know much about pigeon breeds but is there one that has blue on it? It doesn't have any fancy feathering or posture that the show ones seem to have. Does a yellow band mean anything to anyone? I will post pictures tomorrow. Thanks!


If it has a band on the leg, it belongs to somebody.
Possibly a wedding release bird that got lost and tired. Thank you for helping this bird!
And yes, a picture would be helpful. Also, where you are located? (in case there is a "wedding/funeral release" loft near you)


----------



## cromulo (May 28, 2009)

Here is a picture:


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

looks like a roller or high flyer breed to me.....perhaps you can trace the band info...


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Looks like a high flyer to me. Can you tell us where you are?


----------



## cromulo (May 28, 2009)

Oh, sorry! forgot to include that in the last post. I am in Vienna, Va which is just outside of DC


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

cromulo said:


> Oh, sorry! forgot to include that in the last post. I am in Vienna, Va which is just outside of DC


What are your plans for the bird?


----------



## ceren (Feb 20, 2009)

cromulo - sometimes pigeons are marked for in-flight identification.


----------



## julz09 (May 26, 2009)

What a beautiful pigeon! If you can't find where it belongs and need a forever home in Virginia let me know. My dad is looking for a few more for his outdoor flight. =)


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

julz09 said:


> What a beautiful pigeon! If you can't find where it belongs and need a forever home in Virginia let me know. My dad is looking for a few more for his outdoor flight. =)


good idea, julz I gave you a visitor message on your profile page.


----------



## kaftardoost (Mar 9, 2009)

This bird definitly look slike a high flyer and I may even know who it belongs to. Mr Shokohi's birds (in DC) have the same blue markings take a look at his birds with the blue markings http://www.geocities.com/blueskyspigeon/SHOKOHI-ALBUM.html


----------



## kaftardoost (Mar 9, 2009)

the bird is from his area and I think he should be contacted before the bird finds a new home. let me know if you need his contact information. thanks


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

looks like an iranian or pakistani high flyer as I had the exact same colouring pigeons not long ago. And the way the blue colour looks on the pigeon it sure looks like it belongs to the person you said


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

cromulo said:


> Here is a picture:


* Hi Cromubo, The bird you have pictured here is a white grizzle (color) the light blue color that you see is a color dye that some people use to id birds in their flying kits, the bird is a high flyer of some type. The web site that was posted if its your area may well be where this bird came from* GEORGE


----------



## cromulo (May 28, 2009)

Thanks for all the replys everyone! I sent a PM to Kaftardoost re: Mr. Shokohis. If its his bird then I can get it back to him easily! I also posted a message on the National Pigeon Registry so if it isn't claimed I will be finding it a new home. I'll let you all know. Thanks!


----------

